# My smoker setup...



## bigfoot21075 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Here are a few pics of my smoker setup. I am using my Superior SS2 cabinet smoker to generate the smoke, some metal laundry vent and a plastic tote for cold smoke....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks interesting!

Is that food safe plastic?


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Nov 29, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks interesting!
> 
> Is that food safe plastic?


I really doubt that it is food safe, but the food never touches the plastic, and the temp never gets hot.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2011)

How about a tour of your Superior Smoker?

TJ


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Now that is an interesting idea.


----------



## frosty (Nov 29, 2011)

Kinda unusual, but interesting!!! Pretty ingenious.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 29, 2011)

BigFoot

Love to see new ways of doing things. 

It would be pretty easy to build a plywood box that may not out-gas or melt if the flume smoke gets hot.  I also think you would do better with the smoke entering from the bottom.  That big bend in the tube will just make it harder to keep good smoke moving and anything you have in the smoker itself will be sitting in stale smoke.  Raise the box up to where you have at least 1/4 inch rise per foot on the plenum.  This will give you nice clean smoke and as long as you have exit vents in your smoke chamber you will get great results.   Not only that if you make a larger wood box you'll have lots of extra room to smoke MORE BACON!

Just ideas. 

Thanks for posting

Al


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Nov 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> How about a tour of your Superior Smoker?
> 
> TJ


I happen to have a few....

Its normal configuration with the BBQ Guru cranking away;







Here is a side view, you can see the firebox door lower right at the back of the unit;






 

And the inside with 5 racks of St Louis;
	

		
			
		

		
	







The grates slide out for easy access;







http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y54/Ragtop_Rob/Food/IMG_0298.jpg


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Nov 29, 2011)

alblancher said:


> BigFoot
> 
> Love to see new ways of doing things.
> 
> ...


I have the bend so I get my own liquid smoke from the condensation that collects at the bottom for use in other stuff or weeknight cooking. The temp inside the box is always at or below ambient temp. I would like to build a better one, I just need to keep it portable and easily stored. The queen has advised that it would be nice if I did not take up any more deck space (so once I get the Pizza oven I am done with deck space) :)

I THINK I have figured a way to do it ALL inside the smoker and still keep cold temps. The way the SS2 is designed, the firebox is away from the main cooking area, sperated by an insulated wall. The smoke and heat have to go up, then back down to the bottom again before being released into the cooking area. THAT is a LOT of thermal mass,

The ash pan area will easily accomodate the A-Maze-N-Smoker pellet smoker, I am pretty sure I can use that to generate smpoke and still keep low temps inside the big box. I ordered it and will post the results....


----------

